# Huawei will no longer allow you to generate bootloader unlock codes



## APartOfMe (May 24, 2018)

Starting 60 days from now, you will no longer be able to generate bootloader unlock codes for any Huawei or Honor device. Devices released after today will not be able to unlock their bootloader at all. An unlock code is necessary to install a custom rom, or to install a custom recovery like TWRP. This is a crushing blow, as Huawei is one of the few companies that encourages this type of behavior. If you have a huawei or Honor phone, you are encouraged to grab an unlock code, even if you don't think you'll use it. You can get a code here

Source 1
Source 2


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 24, 2018)

Nice.. Was gonna look at their phones in a few months when mine are paid off.. :/


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Nice.. Was gonna look at their phones in a few months when mine are paid off.. :/


Don't bother, their phones are absolute jank.

Had one for about 6 months and dumped it in a river one day because I couldn't stand it locking up anymore. Total garbage.
Get a proper phone, not this cheap chinese shite.


----------



## MichiS97 (May 24, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Don't bother, their phones are absolute jank.
> 
> Had one for about 6 months and dumped it in a river one day because I couldn't stand it locking up anymore. Total garbage.
> Get a proper phone, not this cheap chinese shite.


I've had an Honor 9 since October last year and it's absolutely great


----------



## APartOfMe (May 24, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Don't bother, their phones are absolute jank.
> 
> Had one for about 6 months and dumped it in a river one day because I couldn't stand it locking up anymore. Total garbage.
> Get a proper phone, not this cheap chinese shite.


The phones aren't bad. With Android 8.0, Huawei fixed a ton of the issues of the previous emui versions


----------



## Proto-Propski (May 24, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Don't bother, their phones are absolute jank.
> 
> Had one for about 6 months and dumped it in a river one day because I couldn't stand it locking up anymore. Total garbage.
> Get a proper phone, not this cheap chinese shite.


I'd suggest the Galaxy Note 4, preferably the Exploding Battery Edition


All jokes aside Galaxy Phones do have a good track record of getting cracked, and being supported by their communities, depending on the carrier obviously, but I'm way more into LG, specifically with their V20 kinda reminds me of HTC phones, but better if anything I'd recommend that, or latter.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2018)

They say its to prevent issues caused by custom ROM flashing.

What a load of horse shit, every unlock bootloader process, directly tells the user that they may encounter problems and to proceed at their own risk.

This is a very dumb decision.


----------



## Sonansune (May 24, 2018)

it's kirin soc anyway, no actual custom rom(los, etc). unlock bl gives you root/magisk only. they are blocking root privilege actually.
other Chinese smart phone company like oppo, vivo, they blocked bootloader unlock long time ago.

like all their devices are tied to carrier. bootloader unlock allowed status: NO


----------



## Proto-Propski (May 24, 2018)

Jack54782 said:


> They say its to prevent issues caused by custom ROM flashing.
> 
> What a load of horse shit, every unlock bootloader process, directly tells the user that they may encounter problems and to proceed at their own risk.
> 
> This is a very dumb decision.



Yeah I agree it's complete bull, but Samsung has done the samething for age's, so what can we really do about their choice for their own product, but you know what just because a company takes our toys away doesn't mean we can stand down, if anything this was the biggest mistake they could've made as now there will be a huge insentive to either abandon their jank product, or crack it to high hell, either way they ain't getting what they want out of this.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 24, 2018)

Proto-Propski said:


> I'd suggest the Galaxy Note 4, preferably the Explotion Edition
> 
> 
> All jokes aside Galaxy Phones do have a good track record of getting cracked, and being supported by their communities, depending on the carrier obviously, but I'm way more into LG, specifically with their V20 kinda reminds me of HTC phones, but better if anything I'd recommend that, or latter.


yeah but samsung locks their bootloaders too my Galaxy J3 prime has root but bootloader is still locked


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 24, 2018)

Jokes on them, US Cellular's policy is to unlock all phones for other networks anyway. So either they won't carry them anymore or they'll have to make an exception


----------



## spectral (May 24, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Jokes on them, US Cellular's policy is to unlock all phones for other networks anyway. So either they won't carry them anymore or they'll have to make an exception



This has nothing to do with which networks a phone can use


----------



## Proto-Propski (May 24, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> yeah but samsung locks their bootloaders too my Galaxy J3 prime has root but bootloader is still locked


Yeah, I know what you mean, but there's a lot of Galaxy Models spread out, and for one scene even though they're a good one, cracking all of Samsungs Models to get Bootloader Access isn't easy...

Which is why I don't buy Samsung Phones anymore.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 24, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Jokes on them, US Cellular's policy is to unlock all phones for other networks anyway. So either they won't carry them anymore or they'll have to make an exception


Bootloader unlocking and network unlocking are two different things. :o


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 24, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Bootloader unlocking and network unlocking are two different things. :o


I stand corrected then :Y I thought they were the same fundamental thing


----------



## chrisrlink (May 24, 2018)

remember when it was easy as "fastboot oem unlock"? i sure don't


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 24, 2018)

Guess i won't be buying a huawei phone anytime soon.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2018)

Proto-Propski said:


> Yeah I agree it's complete bull, but Samsung has done the samething for age's, so what can we really do about their choice for their own product, but you know what just because a company takes our toys away doesn't mean we can stand down, if anything this was the biggest mistake they could've made as now there will be a huge insentive to either abandon their jank product, or crack it to high hell, either way they ain't getting what they want out of this.


I believe that only the Snapdragon variants of phones are locked. Exynos Phones just need to have TWRP flashed and then a zip to disable force encryption.


----------



## yacepi15 (May 24, 2018)

Programmed obsolescence. I think it's obvious that they want to avoid people with old phones updating Android after official support ends.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 24, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> remember when it was easy as "fastboot oem unlock"? i sure don't


*laughs in Google Pixel / Nexus / OnePlus*


----------



## CuriousTommy (May 24, 2018)

yacepi15 said:


> Programmed obsolescence. I think it's obvious that they want to avoid people with old phones updating Android after official support ends.



It shocks me that having a locked down bootloader isn't illegal for at least smartphones.


----------



## pasc (May 26, 2018)

Jack54782 said:


> They say its to prevent issues caused by custom ROM flashing.
> 
> What a load of horse shit, every unlock bootloader process, directly tells the user that they may encounter problems and to proceed at their own risk.
> 
> This is a very dumb decision.



More like "prevent income from forcing you to buy new phones every year" or some sh1t like that...


----------



## tunip3 (May 27, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 124987
> 
> Starting 60 days from now, you will no longer be able to generate bootloader unlock codes for any Huawei or Honor device. Devices released after today will not be able to unlock their bootloader at all. An unlock code is necessary to install a custom rom, or to install a custom recovery like TWRP. This is a crushing blow, as Huawei is one of the few companies that encourages this type of behavior. If you have a huawei or Honor phone, you are encouraged to grab an unlock code, even if you don't think you'll use it. You can get a code here
> 
> ...


 laughs and kisses his brute force unlock tool


----------



## Seriel (May 27, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> laughs and kisses his brute force unlock tool


do you mind sharing


----------



## tunip3 (May 27, 2018)

Seriel said:


> do you mind sharing


Ye as soon as you share your amd Mac os builds


----------



## Seriel (May 27, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Ye as soon as you share your and Mac os builds


:eyes:

More seriously though, I managed to accidentally zero the serial number on my Huawei phone and now I cant unlock its bootloader because the unlock code needs the serial to work


----------



## tunip3 (May 27, 2018)

Seriel said:


> :eyes:
> 
> More seriously though, I managed to accidentally zero the serial number on my Huawei phone and now I cant unlock its bootloader because the unlock code needs the serial to work


Sorry meant AMD I'll probably release it but I wrote it in python so I'll need to rewrite it in c++ or c# to speed it up


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2018)

Seriel said:


> :eyes:
> 
> More seriously though, I managed to accidentally zero the serial number on my Huawei phone and now I cant unlock its bootloader because the unlock code needs the serial to work


You can zero the serial on Huaweis? Wow, strange phones indeed. Can't you enter all zeroes on their unlock code request page?


----------



## Seriel (May 27, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Sorry meant AMD I'll probably release it but I wrote it in python so I'll need to rewrite it in c++ or c# to speed it up


I wonder if it would work with broken serials lol



SomeGamer said:


> You can zero the serial on Huaweis? Wow, strange phones indeed. Can't you enter all zeroes on their unlock code request page?


Well its kinda my fault, I was messing with SP Flash Tool and managed to accidently wipe the nvram, and I cant work out how to restore the Serial Number without root (Which is gated by bootloader unlock). The Serial shows as 123456789ABCDEF in Settings, and putting that into their website says that the IMEI and Serial don't match so it won't work. And the unlock code from the correct serial doesnt either because it checks it against the serial client-side.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh and also I'm gonna do a naughty double post to say



tunip3 said:


> Ye as soon as you share your amd Mac os builds


What do you mean by that? I have run AMD macOS in the past, I've always got them from https://amd-osx.com/


----------



## jefffisher (May 27, 2018)

my honor 8 is the best phone i've ever had and i've had a lot of phones, switched over from a galaxy s8 and i'd consider it an upgrade.
unlocking is important though i don't have anything unofficial installed right now not even root having the option is a must unlocking the bootloader was the first thing i did after taking the phone out of the box.


----------



## Seriel (May 27, 2018)

jefffisher said:


> my honor 8 is the best phone i've ever had and i've had a lot of phones, switched over from a galaxy s8 and i'd consider it an upgrade.
> unlocking is important though i don't have anything unofficial installed right now not even root having the option is a must unlocking the bootloader was the first thing i did after taking the phone out of the box.


Unlocking the bootloader presents a large security risk though (Which is why its only worth doing if you really need it).
If you lost your phone and I found it, I could use your unlocked bootloader to run TWRP and dump all your data or remove your passcode without much effort. *Unless* your data is encrypted, in which case fair enough.


----------



## tunip3 (May 27, 2018)

Seriel said:


> I wonder if it would work with broken serials lol
> 
> 
> Well its kinda my fault, I was messing with SP Flash Tool and managed to accidently wipe the nvram, and I cant work out how to restore the Serial Number without root (Which is gated by bootloader unlock). The Serial shows as 123456789ABCDEF in Settings, and putting that into their website says that the IMEI and Serial don't match so it won't work. And the unlock code from the correct serial doesnt either because it checks it against the serial client-side.
> ...


Oh thanks it should work with a broken serial assuming that changing your serial and IMEI on device doesn't change the boot loader unlock code other wise you could change it a known IMEI and serial and use that devices unlock code


----------



## Seriel (May 27, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Oh thanks it should work with a broken serial assuming that changing your serial and IMEI on device doesn't change the boot loader unlock code other wise you could change it a known IMEI and serial and use that devices unlock code


Changing the Serial and IMEI does indeed change the unlock code, my old one which was generated from my valid serial and IMEI doesn't work anymore. 
Also if I was able to change the Serial I would just change it back to my original one, but the tools to do that dont seem to work :/


----------



## tunip3 (May 27, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Changing the Serial and IMEI does indeed change the unlock code, my old one which was generated from my valid serial and IMEI doesn't work anymore.
> Also if I was able to change the Serial I would just change it back to my original one, but the tools to do that dont seem to work :/


Hmm well if you can figure out a way to change the IMEI and serial it would provide a way to unlock once you can no longer get a new bootloader unlock code just out of curiosity what phone is it?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 27, 2018)

What happened, are they pandering to the anti-hacking/piracy SJW groups now? Oy vey.


----------



## tunip3 (May 28, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What happened, are they pandering to the anti-hacking/piracy SJW groups now? Oy vey.


No it's just if you can't bootloader unlock you don't need to dedicate time and resources to do it and no need to listen to people moan about bricking


----------



## Seriel (May 28, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Hmm well if you can figure out a way to change the IMEI and serial it would provide a way to unlock once you can no longer get a new bootloader unlock code just out of curiosity what phone is it?


I can change the IMEI, but not the serial. And yeah if I was able to change the serial i would just change it back to its original one and use my official unlock code.
There is always the chance that your tool _may_ bruteforce a valid one, if you dont mind sharing in PMs I would be more than happy to check it out.

The phone is Huawei Y6 2017 (MYA-L11)

EDIT: I put the wrong link originally, I hope this edits in time haha



the_randomizer said:


> What happened, are they pandering to the anti-hacking/piracy SJW groups now? Oy vey.


What in the heavens do "SJW"s have to do with any of this? I do get your point about anti-hacking though, although its probably just because unlocking bootloaders presents a large security risk.


----------



## jefffisher (May 28, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Unlocking the bootloader presents a large security risk though (Which is why its only worth doing if you really need it).
> If you lost your phone and I found it, I could use your unlocked bootloader to run TWRP and dump all your data or remove your passcode without much effort. *Unless* your data is encrypted, in which case fair enough.


unlocking the bootloader wipes your phone, if you ever think you might do it better to do it right when you get it before filling up.
all my phone numbers are stored on the sim card and everything else is stored on the sd card you could take those out of my phone and get all my data without the extra effort.
i don't have anything i'm afraid of losing or others seeing.

i feel like %99 of the american population just takes whatever cheap or free carrier subsidized phone their local company branch wants to give them and none of those can be unlocked and that's fine for them.
but for those of us that pay cash money for actual decent phones at a real store or online, who go through the effort of picking out a phone being able to unlock should be a given.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 6, 2018)

Huawei isn't even that cheap. Just buy a Xiaomi phone instead, those are actually cheap for what you get. You get like twice as much phone for your money.


----------



## marazzmatika (Nov 8, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Don't bother, their phones are absolute jank.
> 
> Had one for about 6 months and dumped it in a river one day because I couldn't stand it locking up anymore. Total garbage.
> Get a proper phone, not this cheap chinese shite.


Woo,I thinked,that Xiaomi with ther ads and 72 hours are the worst. Is there any hope for new devices? HTC's Flyer had revolutionary tool to S-OFF them. I hope for that poor guys,who will buy huawei


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2018)

They should just offer a bootloader unlock via recovery mode like Nvidia does with the Shield Portable.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 10, 2018)

Can you put a bigger logo pls?


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 10, 2018)

thats one huge huawei logo


----------

